# Which belly binder should I get?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

There are a few different brands. Anyone have any recommendations or experience with using one?


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Are you talking about for after the baby is born? I'll be watching, as I want one for after birth and not sure of what features might be good/not good.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

moonglowmama: Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. I was thinking of getting the Belly Bandit in bamboo, but I thought I check here first to see if there are others I don't know about.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.......


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
I ended up just getting the 10" ITA-MED binder. I figured I'd start with that one, but this is the one I originally wanted to get
https://id217.chi.us.securedata.net/...roducts_id=121


That looks a lot like the one I had. I just bought it from the local pharmacy.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I wonder which is most comfortable.


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
I was thinking of getting the Belly Bandit in bamboo, but I thought I check here first to see if there are others I don't know about.

I'm still trying to figure out if these binding things are more gimic or not... I was in a maternity shop a few weeks ago and a woman was buying the Belly Bandit - she said her SIL had used it and absolutely loved it and the results from using it. I've also seen it in another really good maternity store around here and it's the only brand they carry. I am leaning towards it if I decide to buy one.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

........


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I would pay more on a better brand if it was more comfortable or easy to use. Otherwise I probably would end up not using it much. Plus, I plan on being pregnant a few more times.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I bookmarked the ITA-MED one. It actually looks more comfortable than the belly bandit. To me the belly bandit looks like it would just ride up. I want one that I can keep down around my hips, as that's what's grown the most!

eta: I think I remember reading that you're not supposed to wear them for too long, like more than a month or so, since you don't want your back and abdominal muscles to become reliant on something artificial and weaker.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I am 38 weeks and I just bought the belly bandit. With my first baby I didn't need anything like that, my stomach looked normal within a few weeks (I was also only 25 and slender). After my second baby, only 18 months later, who was also a 10 lb baby, my stomach was a mess for over a year, I had separation of the stomach muscles, stretch marks, saggy skin and extra weight to lose...when he was about a year and half I started running again and got back into good shape using the exercises in The Mummy Tummy book. With my third, I have gained about 30 lbs and stayed in decent shape, so I am hoping that the Belly Bandit will help me with my posture during breastfeeding and to keep my stomach tight while I am bending over or doing various activities (I think I made the separation worse during the postpartum period). So I am optimistic. I bought the size small (it said to subtract 3-5 inches from your size at delivery, which is about 39 inches around) and I don't think I was much smaller than the low end of that size, so I probably won't have to buy an extra one. I think after the first 8 weeks, I am just going to do the Mummy Tummy exercises and hopefully I won't be too saggy this time!


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

First of all I did a blog about it with I was pg.
http://westmama.wordpress.com/2009/0...belly-binding/

Then I did a review of my products that I tried here
http://westmama.wordpress.com/2009/1...belly-binding/

And also I am selling my belly bandit size medium (on another mom forum that specializes in diapering), so pm me if you are interested.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

thank you xelakann!


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought the Belly Bandit in bamboo, since I knew I was probably going to have a c-section (and the bamboo is what they recommend.) I ordered entirely too large, so had to send dh out to a maternity shop and spend an arm and a leg for a smaller size. Which also looks like it will (hopefully) be too big in a few weeks. That's frustrating. However, it's worth it!!!! I feel so much better with it on. And it does NOT ride up. No idea how it doesn't... as it's firm support... but it doesn't roll or ride up or interfere with my legs when I sit. It is very easy to get on, which I appreciate. They recommend lying down flat to put it on, but that's too hard for me to get up from (thanks to the c-section that I did, indeed, have). So I just use it standing up and rearrange my tummy as needed. Cuz lordy do I ever have a lot of floppy tummy this time. Ugh. I only gained 10 pounds this pregnancy, thanks to having plenty of padding already, but I guess the surgery insured that I have plenty of squishy bits.

Anyway, I really like the Belly Bandit. I bought my way-too-big-one on Ebay, for about half price. Since they are only used for a few weeks, there's hardly any reason to buy new, if you can plan ahead.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the Bamboo Belly Bandit and really like it, but I have gone from it hardly fitting right after I gave birth to it almost being too big 4weeks later.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

Kimberly, somebody posted your blog on my ddc and it was SO helpful...thanks!!

I bought the Belly Bandit in Bamboo, size medium, and the surgical binder for when I outgrew it. The BB fabric makes all the difference...so smooth and not at all itchy. And it's one smooth piece...the surgical binder is sectioned into three tiers and I found they rolled up on each other when I bent over/sat down/etc. Good tip on buying used because for sure you get what you pay for!


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I bought the Belly Bandit because of diastasis recti that wasn't healing after birth. It's been fine, but I would have designed it to adjust differently for the waist and hip areas (mine are not at all the same size). If I tighten it to hold in at the waist/upper abdominal area, then it's too tight in the lower ab/hip area and rolls up. And if the velcro isn't adjusted just right, the scratchy part can rub against your skin.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.csectionrecoverykit.com/p...kini-belt.html

I'm looking at this one. It's clearly intended for c-section mamas, but looks flexible enough to fit over hips!! I'm having baby number 5, and having a lot of back pain. So I might do this and a more typical waist support.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

mntnmom: That looks really great! It looks so comfortable and I like how it adjusts to your changing size. It also says it can be worn during pregnancy for belly/back support. I wish I could find more reviews about it online.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Just to add one more to the mix, I saw this one on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Post-Delivery-...pr_product_top


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I just emailed that company & they said their "Hem it in belt" is actually best for vaginal delivery...& if you do end up having c-section you need to wait at least 3 days to wear this one.

http://www.abdomend.com/index.php?op...d=94&Itemid=87

...& the width of the belt depends on the size you get.

Small and `PT are 6" wide
Med is 8" wide
Large is 9"
Voluptuous is 10"
.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I'm still so torn on which belly binder to order!

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I know the ita-med one is a very reputable brand and worth the price. Medela makes a postpartum support belt too but not as serious as the ita-med version.


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

GuavaGirl, did you ever make a decision? I'm trying to decide right now....I'm leaning toward the ITA-med or the flex-support one that is linked upthread, but I'd love to know what you decided!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

The Medela one sucks. It rolled up on me like crazy. whats the point of wearing it if it rolls at the top and bottom to a 2 in strip? what a waste of $25


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it possible to use a wide ace bandage for pp belly binding?


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotreroHill* 
Is it possible to use a wide ace bandage for pp belly binding?









Or even a spare maya wrap.

Liz


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

*SheBear*: No, I still haven't decided. It was driving me crazy, so I just sort of put it off for a while. Then money got tight and I was wondering about some sort of homemade one. Some have mentioned wrapping fabric around your waist, but I'm just not sure how well it would do the job, it doesn't seem like you could wear it out of the house...plus the knot in the back.....unless I'm missing something. I think someone said, a few posts back, that the ACE bandage is not so great, so I don't think I want to do that.


----------

